# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  Zerdüşt PKK kampında ayin fotoğrafları

## anau2

*PKK kampında ayin fotoğrafları
*
 
Son dönemde dini argümanları kullanarak bölge insanının dini hassasiyetlerini istismar eden PKK'nın kamplarda ateşe nasıl taptıkları ortaya çıktı. Örgüte katılan gençleri, yetiştiği sosyo-kültürel yapıdan ve dini inançlarından arındırmaya çalışan örgüt, ilk önce, tiyatro ve kısa piyeslerle gençlerin zihinlerini yıkamaya başlıyor.

----------

